# Solved: Itunes Install Problem



## NKP7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi Folks,

I've been trying to install itunes on my computer using Windows XP SP3 for a couple of weeks. I have read all the threads here and have tried their recommendations to no avail. I would really like to use my IPOD but can't until itunes is installed. I get the following message everytime I try to install itunes.

Windows ® Installer. V 4.5.6001.22159

msiexec /Option <Required Parameter> [Optional Parameter]

Install Options
</package | /i> <Product.msi>
Installs or configures a product
/a <Product.msi>
Administrative install - Installs a product on the network
/j<u|m> <Product.msi> [/t <Transform List>] [/g <Language ID>]
Advertises a product - m to all users, u to current user
</uninstall | /x> <Product.msi | ProductCode>
Uninstalls the product
Display Options
/quiet
Quiet mode, no user interaction
/passive
Unattended mode - progress bar only
/q[n|b|r|f]
Sets user interface level
n - No UI
b - Basic UI
r - Reduced UI
f - Full UI (default)
/help
Help information
Restart Options
/norestart
Do not restart after the installation is complete
/promptrestart
Prompts the user for restart if necessary
/forcerestart
Always restart the computer after installation
Logging Options
/l[i|w|e|a|r|u|c|m|o|p|v|x|+|!|*] <LogFile>
i - Status messages
w - Nonfatal warnings
e - All error messages
a - Start up of actions
r - Action-specific records
u - User requests
c - Initial UI parameters
m - Out-of-memory or fatal exit information
o - Out-of-disk-space messages
p - Terminal properties
v - Verbose output
x - Extra debugging information
+ - Append to existing log file
! - Flush each line to the log
* - Log all information, except for v and x options
/log <LogFile>
Equivalent of /l* <LogFile>
Update Options
/update <Update1.msp>[;Update2.msp]
Applies update(s)
/uninstall <PatchCodeGuid>[;Update2.msp] /package <Product.msi | ProductCode>
 Remove update(s) for a product
Repair Options
/f[p|e|c|m|s|o|d|a|u|v] <Product.msi | ProductCode>
Repairs a product
p - only if file is missing
o - if file is missing or an older version is installed (default)
e - if file is missing or an equal or older version is installed
d - if file is missing or a different version is installed
c - if file is missing or checksum does not match the calculated value
a - forces all files to be reinstalled
u - all required user-specific registry entries (default)
m - all required computer-specific registry entries (default)
s - all existing shortcuts (default)
v - runs from source and recaches local package
Setting Public Properties
[PROPERTY=PropertyValue]

Consult the Windows ® Installer SDK for additional documentation on the
command line syntax.

Copyright © Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.
Portions of this software are based in part on the work of the Independent JPEG Group.

I have tried Google, all the threads with similar problems on this site, and tried updating Windows Installer, but none of the solutions worked. I would welcome any help.


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

How exactly are you trying to install iTunes? Did you download the installation file to your hard drive and then double-click on it?


----------



## Donstheman (Dec 29, 2008)

I am also getting this problem, but not just with Itunes, with all installation files, including CD installers. I checked online and the create a temp folder in /C: thing and that's not working either.
Apparently, it has something to do with there being spaces in the path directory. Can someone please help, its starting to really get to me.


----------



## coastercrazed (Dec 31, 2008)

So, I am not a computer expert...but after scavenging google for 3 hours I came up with this "fix" that worked for my machine.

Before I came up with this I did everything from updating my service pack, to updating windows installer and using the installer cleanup utility. None of that worked.

However, what clued me in on how to fix this was how I got the cleanup utility to work. At first I was getting this error message when I tried to use it: "Command line option syntax error. Type Command /?"

When I searched how to fix this issue, it was suggested that I create a new temp directory on my computer. Here is the link to the instructions I followed on how to do this:
http://wiki.answers.com/Q/How_do_you_create_a_temp_directory_on_Windows_XP

(Is this the procedure you followed, Don?)

When I did this, and saved the cleanup utility into the new directory, the install for the cleanup utility worked. I then figured, if that install (that wasn't working) simply worked from the temp directory I made, why not save the itunes install in the new directory and run it directly from there? I completed a full shutdown and re-start and saved the iTunesSetup into the directory.

I double clicked to open it and......the install started! Joy of joys, for real...I finally have iTunes 8 fully operating on my computer.

But, like I said, I am not a computer expert. Can anyone tell me why I have to jump through hoops like this and how I can fix what is wrong?


----------



## NKP7 (Dec 20, 2008)

Hi. Thanks for answering. I downloaded the installation file and when I double click it I get the error message.


----------



## NKP7 (Dec 20, 2008)

coastercrazed said:


> So, I am not a computer expert...but after scavenging google for 3 hours I came up with this "fix" that worked for my machine.
> 
> Before I came up with this I did everything from updating my service pack, to updating windows installer and using the installer cleanup utility. None of that worked.
> 
> ...


I too was not able to install itunes. But after making the temp drive, and launching from there, the itunes install did work. I am operational. Thanks for your idea.


----------



## NKP7 (Dec 20, 2008)

DoubleHelix said:


> How exactly are you trying to install iTunes? Did you download the installation file to your hard drive and then double-click on it?


Thanks for your help. I used coastercrazed idea of using a temp drive and that worked for me. My itunes is working now.


----------

